# Do I have to change my GP if I move?



## Sugarbum (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi,

Just a quickie, but can someone give me advice?

I am moving soon, in the next few weeks. I am starting to think 'better the devil you know' kind of thing in terms of my GP and pharmacist....as I work near to the surgery I could continue with my scripts and care.....or MUST I change to something locally to my new address?

Are there rules about these kinds of things?

Was just reading Akashas thread and thought I might be better off keeping one foot in the door with the GP I know...

Thanks guys.


----------



## Jennywren (Nov 4, 2010)

I think its down to your GP when i moved my GP agreed to keep me on


----------



## SacredHeart (Nov 4, 2010)

Some GPs have 'cachement areas', so you might want to check out whether they will cover your new postcode


----------



## Steff (Nov 4, 2010)

When I moved i had to fill out a form and on that form was a bit at the bottom for the gp to write in he/she decides if they want to continue to be your doctor..


----------



## Akasha (Nov 4, 2010)

I think alot of doctors are coming down on the catchment area thingymabob. 

My sister was just under 2 miles away and was kept on, I moved just over 2 miles away and was told to find a new doc. 

As jenny said, i think it depends on the doctors. Could you say change your address to at your parents if they are still closer to the docs then your new place?


----------



## squidge63 (Nov 4, 2010)

Use the NHS Choices website and do a search on GP surgeries for your postcode and see if your current GP is in the results..

NHS Choices


----------



## Sugarbum (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh thats a good idea, thanks Squidge.

I was abit baffled as well that if I change borough then my PCT will inevitably change as well- and does that then change funding on my pump? Goodness knows...


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 5, 2010)

Good luck with the move Lou.

When we moved last year it was 30 clicks so no choice really but I didn't tell my old GP until I was settled enough to sort out things with the new one, and my DSN (at the hospital) still made appointments and said just phone and cancel if you like your new palce and it is easier.

Hope your funding isn't affected that would be a pain!

Hope you got a bit of a garden this time so you can "get involved"!!

Cheers

Rossi


----------



## Caroline (Nov 5, 2010)

Good luck withthe move. 

GPs in my area have a cachement area and if you move out of it you have to go to another GP. Best thing to do is to have a chat and see what he/she says.


----------



## bev (Nov 5, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Oh thats a good idea, thanks Squidge.
> 
> I was abit baffled as well that if I change borough then my PCT will inevitably change as well- and does that then change funding on my pump? Goodness knows...



Not sure about the GP question. The care provider for your pump is down to your postcode - so if your still in the same postcode area as when you originally got your pump then nothing will change. If you move out of that area then you might have a new care provider and they will be responsible for your care.Bev


----------



## PhilT (Nov 5, 2010)

The only potential problem I can see if you stick with your current GP when you move is if you were ever to need a home visit as they may not visit out of their area.

Good luck with the move.


----------

